# Bear permit questions



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I must apologize in advance for being ill-prepared for the application of a bear permit. I have never applied before and needless to say I am unprepared. Of course deadline tonight and I have many kids making it very difficult for my little brain to compute. Basically I want a Spring Bear hunt that I can shoot archery over bait. Do I need to apply for the premium hunt in order to do this?
Thanks in advance.

Cheddar


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nope,--- Cant do it, regular or premium.

Bait is no longer legal during spring season .....


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Well boo hiss. So what is suggested for an archery hunt?

Cheddar


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I would look for a season that you can hunt over bait, and dogs cannot be ran. Even though it's an any legal weapon hunt, you can just use your bow.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Well I am rather disapointed. I know nothing of hunting Bear and my curiosity has been increasing over the years and after talking with one gentleman with experiance and willingness to help me I figured I would put in. I just presumed you could hunt over bait with a bow as that is how I have seen and heard it done even in the spring. Must be a change for this year. Nevertheless, I dont have time come summer or fall and so no point in putting in for me this year:sad:

Cheddar


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

it was a change for this year. Pick summer hunt or a fall hunt or a premium. Either way there are no hunts in the spring over bait. If you draw tag that allows for bait I will give you full arsenal of goo tips that will bring bears in within many miles.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

You could hit Idaho. Just buy a tag over the counter and go.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

SidVicious said:


> You could hit Idaho. Just buy a tag over the counter and go.


180 Bear Tag + 32 combo Utah = $212

Utah draw and only one season

150 HL + 82 Bear tags (x2) Idaho = $232

Year long and over the counter.


----------

